# sailing in clear waters



## lilatranslator

But we are far from *sailing in clear waters.*
Je connais l'expression,je comprends le sens et  je sais que c'est un idiome mais je n'arrive  pas à trouver une expression idiomatique équivalente en français.

Mais on est loin de naviguer dans les eaux claires.

J'ai mis cette traduction juste pour respecter le réglement du forum.
Any better suggestion please?


----------



## Ch.

Je connais naviguer en eaux troubles, mais l'inverse je ne vois pas...


----------



## lilatranslator

Ch. said:


> Je connais naviguer en eaux troubles, mais l'inverse je ne vois pas...


Oui justement moi aussi je connais "naviguer en eaux troubles" mais malheureusement il s'agit du contraire


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tout n'est pas encore ... très clair ? limpide ? (il s'agit de quoi en fait ?)


----------



## watergirl

Actually, it seems to me that the English sentence here is a play on the far more common expression (in my opinion), "sailing in troubled waters" -- which is the same as the French.  

 If this is true (maybe others can confirm?), then I don't see why you couldn't similarly play on "naviguer en eaux troubles" (it's not  troublées"?)  as a legitimate translation.   Just an idea....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

watergirl said:


> [...]Just an idea....


 and a good one imho. 
(a watergirl can't be wrong about sailing in waters...!  )


----------



## watergirl

I like your vote of confidence, Karine -- better than saying that watergirl is all "washed up"!  

I also see now that the expression is definitely "eaux troubles."  Do you or does anyone know why it is not "eaux troublées"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

watergirl said:


> [...]Do you or does anyone know why it is not "eaux troublées"?


Pour qualifier l'état de l'eau (trouble, pas claire), et non ce qu'elle ressent (troublée, émue) ?


----------



## lilatranslator

watergirl said:


> Actually, it seems to me that the English sentence here is a play on the far more common expression (in my opinion), "sailing in troubled waters" -- which is the same as the French.
> 
> If this is true (maybe others can confirm?), then I don't see why you couldn't similarly play on "naviguer en eaux troubles" (it's not troublées"?) as a legitimate translation. Just an idea....


Watergirl, c'est surtout les eaux claires qui m'interessent .


----------



## watergirl

lilatranslator said:


> Watergirl, c'est surtout les eaux claires qui m'interessent .



Oui je sais, et je veux dire pourquoi pas quelque chose du genre, 
"On est loin de naviguer en eaux claires"? 

 (Ce n'est pas un idiome, apparamment, mais ta phrase en anglais (d'autant que je sache) ne l'est pas non plus.)


----------



## lilatranslator

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tout n'est pas encore ... très clair ? limpide ? (il s'agit de quoi en fait ?)


Karine il s'agit d'une exposé sur une organisation. L'orateur pense que ce n'est pas trés facile pour eux et que tout n'est pas rose. 
Je veux une expression qui s'y rapproche.


----------



## lilatranslator

watergirl said:


> Oui je sais, et je veux dire pourquoi pas quelque chose du genre,
> "On est loin de naviguer en eaux claires"?
> 
> (Ce n'est pas un idiome, apparamment, mais ta phrase en anglais (d'autant que je sache) ne l'est pas non plus.)


Merci Watergirl. J'ai comme l'impression que le texte lui même est une traduction. Ta proposition n 'est pas mal mais je voudrais bien sortir completement de l'idée des eaux. 


Je vous donne plus de détails: 
But we are far from sailing in clear waters yet, and financially there are still a number of matters to be resolved.


----------



## watergirl

Oh I see lila, you want to get out of the water and reach solid ground!   

 Is there a French equivalent to THIS idiomatic expression ("to be on solid ground) you could use? Just a thought...


----------



## multae gentes

Si l'on est prêt à rendre le sens sans l'expression imagée, on peut dire : "nous sommes loin d'être tirés d'affaire".

Pour garder une expression évoquant la navigation, on peut dire: "nous ne sommes pas encore arrivés à bon port".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si tu ne veux plus de l'eau : on est encore sur terrain mouvant/glissant ?
(watergirl : on parle de _terre ferme_)


----------



## lilatranslator

multae gentes said:


> Si l'on est prêt à rendre le sens sans l'expression imagée, on peut dire : "nous sommes loin d'être tirés d'affaire".
> 
> Pour garder une expression évoquant la navigation, on peut dire: "nous ne sommes pas encore arrivés à bon port".


Arrivés à bon port sous entend l'idée de mouvement or il n'y a pas de mouvements ici. Dans 'Tirés d'affaire" il y a l'idée de problèmes  qu'ils n'ont pas pu résoudre. Ici l'orateur veut expliquer qu'ils sont loin de la réussite totale.


----------



## lilatranslator

watergirl said:


> Oh I see lila, you want to get out of the water and reach solid ground!
> 
> Is there a French equivalent to THIS idiomatic expression ("to be on solid ground) you could use? Just a thought...


If only I could find it


----------



## geve

watergirl said:


> Oui je sais, et je veux dire pourquoi pas quelque chose du genre,
> "On est loin de naviguer en eaux claires"?
> 
> (Ce n'est pas un idiome, apparamment, mais ta phrase en anglais (d'autant que je sache) ne l'est pas non plus.)


Franchement, "naviguer en eaux claires", moi je trouve ça très clair.  C'est ce que j'ai pensé spontanément, et je trouve qu'on comprend bien par association avec "naviguer en eaux troubles"... Watergirl a dit que "sailing in clear waters" n'était pas une expression courante en anglais (contrairement à "sailing in troubled waters"), la situation semble donc être la même qu'en français, alors quel est le problème ?


----------



## multae gentes

lilatranslator said:


> Arrivés à bon port sous entend l'idée de mouvement or il n'y a pas de mouvements ici. Dans 'Tirés d'affaire" il y a l'idée de problèmes  qu'ils n'ont pas pu résoudre. Ici l'orateur veut expliquer qu'ils sont loin de la réussite totale.



Je n'ai pas la même interprétation : il s'agit d'affaires, les périls sont financiers, mais l'heure des bénéfices substantiels n'est pas encore arrivée. Il y a bien un mouvement symbolique, et des problèmes à résoudre.


----------



## Cath.S.

> But we are far from *sailing in clear waters.*


Dans ma solution, l'image peu commune passe carrément à l'as et si le texte que tu traduis n'est pas littéraire, cela n'a franchement aucune espèce d'importance :

_nous naviguons (encore) en eaux troubles, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire._


----------



## lilatranslator

geve said:


> Franchement, "naviguer en eaux claires", moi je trouve ça très clair.  C'est ce que j'ai pensé spontanément, et je trouve qu'on comprend bien par association avec "naviguer en eaux troubles"... Watergirl a dit que "sailing in clear waters" n'était pas une expression courante en anglais (contrairement à "sailing in troubled waters"), la situation semble donc être la même qu'en français, alors quel est le problème ?


Le problème c'est que dans le monde de la traduction, on veut toujours éviter la traduction literale surtout quand il s'agit d'expressions idiomatiques. Que "sailing in clear waters"soit une expression idiomatique qui existe en anglais ou pas, elle a bien été utilisée en tant que telle.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> [...]... Watergirl a dit que "sailing in clear waters" n'était pas une expression courante en anglais (contrairement à "sailing in troubled waters"), la situation semble donc être la même qu'en français, alors quel est le problème ?


Hé hé, il n'y en a pas ! Je trouve aussi très logique ce qu'a dit watergirl. Mais Lila ne veut rien entendre.


----------



## lilatranslator

egueule said:


> Dans ma solution, l'image peu commune passe carrément à l'as et si le texte que tu traduis n'est pas littéraire, cela n'a franchement aucune espèce d'importance :
> 
> _nous naviguons en eaux troubles, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire._


Si seulement je pouvais trouver une expression simple et claire. C'est tout ce que je cherche.


----------



## Cath.S.

lilatranslator said:


> Le problème c'est que dans le monde de la traduction, on veut toujours éviter la traduction literale surtout quand il s'agit d'expressions idiomatiques. Que "sailing in clear waters"soit une expression idiomatique qui existe en anglais ou pas, elle a bien été utilisée en tant que telle.


Je suis d'accord avec Watergirl, Gève et Karine, Lila. Tu cherches midi à quatorze heures, à mon avis.
_Naviguer en eaux troubles_ est aussi une expression idiomatique française, donc susceptible d'être détournée de la même manière...


----------



## lilatranslator

egueule said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Watergirl, Gève et Karine, Lila. Tu cherches midi à quatorze heures, à mon avis.
> _Naviguer en eaux troubles_ est aussi une expression idiomatique française, donc susceptible d'être détournée de la même manière...


Qu'est ce qui a été détourné. Je ne comprends pas


----------



## geve

lilatranslator said:


> Qu'est ce qui a été détourné. Je ne comprends pas


"Sailing in troubled waters" est une expression idiomatique en anglais. Elle a été détournée dans ton texte pour devenir "sailing in clear waters".

"Naviguer en eaux troubles" est une expression idiomatique en français. On pourrait la détourner de la même manière, et dire "naviguer en eaux claires". 

Ceci dit, quand on considère la phrase entière, la suggestion d'egueule post #20 me paraît être une bonne solution, aussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> [...]
> Ceci dit, quand on considère la phrase entière, la suggestion d'egueule post #20 me paraît être une bonne solution, aussi.


Oui, oui ! Amen.


----------



## lilatranslator

geve said:


> "Sailing in troubled waters" est une expression idiomatique en anglais. Elle a été détournée dans ton texte pour devenir "sailing in clear waters".
> 
> "Naviguer en eaux troubles" est une expression idiomatique en français. On pourrait la détourner de la même manière, et dire "naviguer en eaux claires".
> 
> Ceci dit, quand on considère la phrase entière, la suggestion d'egueule post #20 me paraît être une bonne solution, aussi.


 
Là tu m'apprends quelque chose ! Je ne savais pas au fait que " sailing in troubledr waters" était une expression idiomatique en anglais. D'où mon incomprehension. 
Merci Geve


----------



## geve

lilatranslator said:


> Là tu m'apprends quelque chose ! Je ne savais pas au fait que " sailing in troubledr waters" était une expression idiomatique en anglais. D'où mon incomprehension.
> Merci Geve


Rendons à César... 


watergirl said:


> Actually, it seems to me that the English sentence here is a play on the far more common expression (in my opinion), "sailing in troubled waters" -- which is the same as the French.


----------



## watergirl

Ah merci, geve!  Je vois maintenant  que j'aurais du m'exprimer en français -- ou du moins, dans ma propre langue mais plus clairement!
            Madame César....


----------



## Nicomon

Mon effort :

Nous n'avons pas encore le vent dans les voiles...


----------



## lilatranslator

watergirl said:


> Ah merci, geve! Je vois maintenant que j'aurais du m'exprimer en français -- ou du moins, dans ma propre langue mais plus clairement!
> Madame César....


Merci Watergirl et toutes celles et ceux qui ont contribué dans ce thread. 
Watergirl, tu as été bien claire et la langue que tu as utilisée n'a rien à voir avec mon incomprehension


----------



## lilatranslator

Nicomon said:


> Mon effort :
> 
> Nous n'avons pas encore le vent dans les voiles...


Une possibilité à considerer. Merci Nicomon .


----------



## archijacq

pour paraphraser un film connu, on pourrait aussi dire
"nous ne voguons pas sur un long fleuve tranquille"


----------



## lilatranslator

archijacq said:


> pour paraphraser un film connu, on pourrait aussi dire
> "nous ne voguons pas sur un long fleuve tranquille"


Trés bonne suggestion ! Merci archijacq


----------

